
How Much Are Twitter's Tweets Really Worth? - blasdel
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/10_03/b4163031536324.htm
======
tjic
> 3¢ for every 1,000 tweets.

I wonder what Twitter's IT cost is (servers, electricity, etc.) for Google to
crawl these 1k tweets.

Close to zero, yes, but not exactly zero.

Does selling indexing rights have a 85% profit margin, or a 99% profit margin?

------
waterlesscloud
>Google and Microsoft are paying roughly 3¢ for every 1,000 tweets. That's a
pittance in the world of online advertising.

Completely irrelevant comparison. They aren't selling advertising.

